# Hammer Time In Hopedale LA



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

HAMMERED’ EM
Yesterday with the weather warming up the trout and redfish went wild. I had Pete his wife Deb, and Arron and Sarah who were in from NY City for the holiday’s doing some family fishing or should I sat catching. It was on from the start and the bite got better as the fog lifted. All under a cork with shrimp or plastic no difference. Awesome day to say the least and nice and warm for a few days before Christmas.
100 Speckled Trout
12 Redfish
CAPT GENE DUGAS (985) 640-0569
RATHERBE FISHING ADVENTURES
www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

dinner time!!!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

wow, thats a lot of cleaning fish right there.


----------

